

Thalmic Labs gets $14.5 million - aren55555
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/05/thalmic-labs-gets-14-5-million-to-build-an-interface-that-lets-your-biceps-do-the-talking/

======
bradhe
Call me picky but the language in the titles of these types of articles
indicates to me that the authors don't really understand investing.

Thalmic didn't "get" $14.5mil as if they were chosen by some lottery or via
some contest. They raised money by creating what, ostensibly, is or could be a
viable business (whatever anyone's opinion is, the investors are betting that
indeed it's a viable business), and are partnering with some investors to make
it a reality.

I've seen a lot of titles like "gets" or "nabs" or "grabs"--that doesn't do
justice to the process or the relationship in my mind.

------
richkuo
"lets your biceps do the talking"

my biceps already do the talking

------
toisanji
I have ordered one and I can't wait to do some prototyping with this, occulus
rift, and leap motion together.

~~~
will_work4tears
I've preordered one as well and am also interested in this combined with the
rift. Thinking of getting a Muse headband and curious how those three could
work together. I feel very fortunate to be alive, with some extra money, in
this day and age.

